

Show HN: New webapp - Digital scrapbook meets time capsule - zsazsa
http://capsoul.com

======
zsazsa
I'm happy to share with the HN community our webapp: It allows anyone to
capture their photos, videos, webcam, music, text, and even the user’s own
voice in a digital scrapbook, and then privately send and share their creation
with others. The Capsoul can be delivered immediately or scheduled to arrive
in the FUTURE. And the recipients get to download all the original assets.

